# My Business CD Plays MP3 Files on CD-R



## XBN`grind (Nov 5, 2004)

I was meaning to try this out. I just got my car last tuesday, MY 12/04, and just tried it out. Plays mp3 cds fine :thumbup: with the same id3 issue everyone else has. :dunno: 

brad


----------



## rrinker (Mar 17, 2005)

Not sure what my build date is, but we just picked up our new X3 3.0 last night, and I came upon this thread. So I burned a couple of directories of MP3 files to CD-R and took it out the garage and gave it a try. It works! :thumbup: :thumbup: Exactly as described - CD CHECK briefly, then it starts playing the first file in the first directory. Up/Down goes to the next file. Hitting the m button and then up and down moves between directories.
Very cool! This greatly reduces the number of CDs I need to carry with me. And now there is really no reason to get the aux input adapter.

--Randy


----------



## EricSteinman (Jan 21, 2005)

rrinker said:


> Not sure what my build date is, but we just picked up our new X3 3.0 last night, and I came upon this thread. So I burned a couple of directories of MP3 files to CD-R and took it out the garage and gave it a try. It works! :thumbup: :thumbup: Exactly as described - CD CHECK briefly, then it starts playing the first file in the first directory. Up/Down goes to the next file. Hitting the m button and then up and down moves between directories.
> Very cool! This greatly reduces the number of CDs I need to carry with me. And now there is really no reason to get the aux input adapter.
> 
> --Randy


 Schweet huh?!!?


----------



## rrinker (Mar 17, 2005)

Very! :bigpimp:  :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## uboat (Mar 3, 2005)

*MP3 Track Limits*

I just returned from an ED of a 330Cic. I made a couple MP3 jukebox discs (@192bps) for the trip and they worked fine; BUT, I did find that when I got to the 5th folder the disc started to skip. Does anyone know if there is a limit to the amount of MP3 tracks / folders that can be utilized??

Folder #	Tracks	Size/Mb Cume
1 16 161.0 161.0
2 10 152.0 313.0
3 6 62.0 375.0
4 10 127.0 502.0
5 10	63.4 565.4
6 12 100.0 665.4
Total 64 665.4


----------



## Caesar (Apr 28, 2005)

Tested this feature and it works great. I have 5 folders -- each folder representing an album (or artist). Over 72 tracks in all --- which is about 5 times the amount on a standard music CD.

Definitely no need to buy a CD changer for these vehicles. 3 .mp3 CDs will hold about 15 normal CDs worth of music. And at 192 or 256 (basically CD quality). 

So how come ID tags arent' displayed? It seems like almost every CD player these days can display info on a song/artist.

It seems odd. There must be a way to enable this -- anyone tried yet?


----------



## Swiper (May 11, 2005)

check this out guys

http://www.intravention.co.uk/www/


----------



## BMcCoupe (Nov 28, 2004)

eehhh... i was so excited to read this post... then actually read it. DAMN


----------



## iplayazi (Apr 17, 2005)

There getting with the times! :thumbup:


----------



## mvelimir (Feb 22, 2005)

Mine plays MP3s. Production date is November 2004. It is also mentioned in user's manual.


----------



## 325_loon (Aug 16, 2005)

Hate to bring up old threads, but I have a 2002 325i, which I took in to the shop just before the warranty ran out. My long time friend is a master mech there and he told me to mention that the radio "turns itself off" from time to time. Apparently there isn't much to troubleshoot on this and its pretty standard to just replace the unit with a new one. Now my Buisness Class CD is ready for Sirrus and plays MP3/WMA! So if you have pre-Sept2004 radio, and you are still under the 50k warranty, give it a shot! Sorry if they don't do it, it does help to have known your local BMW mech for that past 20 years =] (Knowing the parts guy's brother for 15 years doesn't hurt either =] )

Good luck, I'm probably one of the only 2002 325i's with stock radio playing mp3's heh

Cheers, 
loon


----------



## KevinH (Jan 2, 2006)

Well now I'm depressed. 

After reading this thread, I thought for sure that my '05 325i with a stock Business CD would play mp3's. I dug up one of my old backup disks and popped it in...TR...nothing. 

Any ideas why? The mp3 files are simply burned as mp3's using iTunes.


----------



## Vegas (Jan 16, 2006)

*How about Nav*

Wow I want to be able to change my 02 M3 Nav unit to play MP3 too. Anyone know if the new Nav head unit with the CD changer (versus cassette) can also play MP3's and also has anyone been able to convinence their service manager to swap out the head unit. Thanks for you help


----------



## BMW_525i_Noob (Dec 18, 2005)

I have an 01 525i... can I swap my Business cd out to make this work for me?


----------



## RichardP (Jan 8, 2005)

According to this :










MP3 playback is not possible from a Nav equiped vehicles head unit (Bord Monitor). However, with a radio and CD Changer built after 09/05 the CD Changer should playback MP3's.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

BMW_525i_Noob said:


> I have an 01 525i... can I swap my Business cd out to make this work for me?


Yes you can, you will need the Business CD radio as well as 3 adapter harnesses - we jsut performed the swap for an X5 client (same radio).

Not only did he gain MP3 playback, but he has AUX and Sirius radio capabilities as well.


----------

